# Where can i buy pashmina scarf?



## deedeedo (Oct 20, 2007)

Over 2 years ago, my best friend was vacationing in Spain. She bought me a gorgeous pashmina scarf. I got loads of use out of it, but I lost it about two months ago, did anyone try Pashmina before ? Can you please recommend for me a good place or website to buy guaranteed pashmina, with a good price?


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm not sure where they get them around here, but I know they're sold.


----------



## Anna (Oct 20, 2007)

i got mine in NYC. Theres a pashmina guy on every corner it seems like.


----------



## night_dream (Oct 20, 2007)

"I think now you can buy pashimna from alot of places , but there is fantastic website that sells the scarves that I used before, the rates are resonable , very good quality!! they also donate 10% to the International Breast Cancer Research Foundation!

This is the website: Pashminainternational.com Pashmina International: Pure Cashmere and Silk pashminas worldwide , Anyone else interested in Pashmina????"


----------



## Ricci (Oct 20, 2007)

Can u show me a picture of it? or better yet Ill google it lol


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 20, 2007)

I never got how to wear one. Can youtell me how you wore it?


----------



## night_dream (Oct 21, 2007)

it is really very stylish when you wear it but it doesnt have fixed style, you can wear it in different ways according to the style of the clothes you wear under it


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 21, 2007)

I love Pashminas. I got mine on the street corner in NYC as well. I think QVC also has them. As to how to wear them, they look great draped over the shoulders of a suit or even your coat. Very, very classy.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 21, 2007)

I've seen girls who wore those but never knew where they got them from.


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 21, 2007)

I was looking for one today! I live in a tropical island so they're even harder to find here... I wish I had bought one when I was in Canada, my cousin had tons!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i got mine in NYC. Theres a pashmina guy on every corner it seems like. i was gonna say every corner of nyc LOL


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 22, 2007)

My mother bought hers in a little kiosk in the mall.


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 22, 2007)

I was going to say New York as well. I also saw them in Atlantic City. I bought 4 pashmina's when I was in Italy, and love all of them.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 22, 2007)

I love pashminas! they're like big scarves you can double as a blanket when you're really cold! I bought one from a guy in egypt, but usually they're sold at little kiosks in the mall like empericalbeauty said, as well as in most big department stores.. the stores are usually way more expensive than those weird little street vending type people though!

good luck with your search


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 29, 2007)

I just posted a thread in the sales forum about these. We have a local lady who sells them (I had forgotten she does). I got a flyer in the mail from her today, and I can CP them for whoever wants one. Here's the link to the thread I started in the sales forum: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f46...nas-69089.html.


----------



## ssaxena (Dec 10, 2007)

We have just got back from India with a variety of real Pashmina from kashmir along with several other products. We have been in the business for few years and will like to develop it further. So we are looking for new customers all the time and we will be happy to send pictures or show our products in person (where available) if you are interested. Just let us know.


----------



## sephee (Dec 22, 2007)

There's always heaps on ebay but I'm unsure if the quality of them are good.


----------



## vivianwell (Dec 9, 2010)

Never try it, i think this winter, i can have a try.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm with whoever said NYC. Lots of vendors there.


----------

